# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Nghe bản nhạc hoành tráng kỷ niệm 20 năm ra mắt PlayStation

## sgtpsibin

Vào ngày 9/12 tới đây, hệ máy chơi game nổi tiếng PlayStation sẽ chính thức tròn 20 năm tuổi. Để kỷ niệm cho dịp trọng đại này, một bản nhạc hoành tráng mang đậm âm hưởng game và cũng là đại diện cho những năm thăng trầm từ đời đầu cho tới hiện nay đã được tung ra:
Bản nhạc sử dụng rất nhiều loại nhạc cụ từ những loại phổ biến như trống, đàn piano điện tử, guitar, sáo, violin tới một số loại ít dùng như đàn đá, kèn... để tạo ra một đoạn nhạc dài với giai điệu đa dạng từ sâu lắng tới hào hùng, từ u tối tới trong sáng thánh thiện.
Đây cũng là lời cảm ơn sâu sắc của hãng Sony tới những game thủ đã, đang và sẽ sử dụng hệ máy PlayStation trong suốt hành trình của thiết bị chơi game này.
>> *Làm nhạc cho game thật lắm công phu*

----------

